# Mosser Lee black sand?



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone used Mosser Lee black sand (soil cover from Home Depot)? 

It looks like it's just inert, but I'm wondering about how fine it is. Anyone know? 

I typically use pool filter sand in most my tanks to not have air bubbles. 

I know about that black blasting sand from TS, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable using that. I've read about oil slicks and fish death.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

captmicha said:


> Has anyone used Mosser Lee black sand (soil cover from Home Depot)?
> 
> It looks like it's just inert, but I'm wondering about how fine it is. Anyone know?
> 
> ...


There's a question about that on the Home Depot page (is it aquarium safe) and the two answers are claiming yes.

Now I am also curious...awaiting any information someone might be able to share. lol


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Will let you know if I can remember.


----------



## beanbag (May 7, 2018)

It looks about the same as the TopFin or Imaginatarium brands of black sand at Pet*, i.e. grains are about 1.5mm and smaller.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

FWIW I use Black Diamond blasting sand and it hasn't caused any issues whatsoever. Just give it a thorough rinse before putting it in your tank. My cories do perfectly fine on it, long barbels and nice clean bellies.


----------

